# Trad Dorm Room



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

Any suggestions for things in the room?


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

Dorm room or fraternity house? 

Mostly because my father was into outdoorsy sort of stuff--a taste I inherited--I hung old paintings of waterfowl and trout. My mother has thing for plaid patterns, so I'm pretty sure that I owned every item ever made featuring the dress gordon tartan, includig pillow cases and quilts. Generally speaking, dark leathers and woods make me feel comfy and cozy. Lamps.

I went through a pipe-smoking phase during my senior year (a lot of guys on campus did, so if it was cheesy {conceded} then it was also communal). I bought so many that I ended up with quite a collection, scattered throughout the room. Pipes make dandy accessories, and seemed to impressive the ladies.

-Harris


----------



## mendozar (Dec 13, 2005)

I saw a hilarious mockup of a dorm room in either The Preppy Handbook or Tipsy in Madras. I forget exactly which however.

One of my friends had a tartan set of bedsheets and ski equipment in the corner. Another has a set of vintage campus posters (sports event, your college versus rival college, dated pre-early 20th century).

One of our watering holes has a crew theme with different schools' oars on the wall and this got me thinking to my roommates, what if we put old sports parephernalia hanging in the living room? You can bring some of your wooden tennis racquets, I can bring some mallets, we can procure some oars. Perhaps get foxhunting prints.

Oh, watering hole's upscale sister restaurant is covered in Currier & Ives prints.

Cheers,

Rufino


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

In my "trad" dorm room I hung old wooden tennis and squash racquets above the windows, had hard liquor nicely displayed on a table in the corner, and an oriental rug (not a really valuable one) on the floor. I had a Morris chair in one corner. I also had a college pennant on the wall and, of course, a closet full of tradly apparel. My friends said it looked like a 1950s fraternity.

EDIT: Mendozar, I just checked both the OPH and TIM and the dorm room illustration is in the OPH. It suggests such knicknacks as "Daddy's Dartmouth banner from year of graduation," "lobster trap," "Dad's Varsity Oar," "skis," and an "L.L. Bean Hudson's Bay Blanket". []


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I went to College after a stint in the Army. I hung a camo parachute from my ceiling. It gave the room an unusual but pleasant green glow.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> "lobster trap,"


I had to google that.

They seem really big. Unless maybe you're using it as a footrest, or as a coffee table.

---------------------

Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

Pipes, old man. Lots of pipes. In between puffs, a hearty "Well, then, how goes it, ol' bean?" As you depart the company of others, an equally hearty "Well, then, carry on, chaps."


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

If you go th school in the NE then the Hudson Bay Blanket or LLBean flannel sheets are really good choices. A worn out oriental is a trad choice too. I had some paintings and a large tapestry bought at an auction. Anything representational would work. Or some framed posters for classic movies. You need a tattered comfortable chair, too.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

anyone know what the quality of the Hudson Bay blankets are like today compared to yesteryear?


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I have some 50 year old ones, and some bought a few years ago at hudson bay in winnipeg, and they seem to be about the same


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Part of the fun of pipe smoking in college was trying all the different tabacs. Interesting, pipe smoke in clothing never bothered me in the same way cigarette smoke in clothing did.

Oh yes, the plaids, I think all Trad mothers give their sons plaid, bedding, pillows, curtains. I think that's why today the only plaid I can stand are Blackwatch ties, shirts or boxers - LOL.

Only old Persians, that way you don't need to worry if a small burn or two happens or you whisky gets tipped.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by crazyquik_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heavily laminated with glass top = dorm/first apt trad coffee table


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Hide anything newfangled. Have a laptop instead of a desktop and keep it in your desk, not on it. I'd suggest a typewriter but that probably won't fly. Speakers for the sound system should be hidden too.

An old fashioned suitcase, standing on its side somewhere (store stuff in it).

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Distressed khaki coloured walls with dark brown painted woodwork, worn old persian rugs on unpolished boards, the smell of mildew and linseed oil, stuffed antlers on the walls, woodburning stove roaring away, oil lamps swinging off the ceiling, some dust everywhere, an oar used in a former Oxford and Cambridge boat race hung on the wall, old leather studded arched chests, old pewter tankards, muddy rugby boots left casually by the doorway, old suit of armour in the corner (if you can afford one), tapestry throw over big old trad settee and a couple of William Morris wooden chairs, cricket pads placed on dark oak coffer used as coffee table (useful for storage), copies of Esquire and National Geographic lying around, pipes of every description and baccy pouches (yes, every chap must have pipes!), Victorian oak shelving with old leather bound books...

_Is that enough for now?_


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

After a friend of mine covered his office walls with a subtle blackwatch tartain, I've concluded that that's a nice touch. Works great if accented by dark furniture and bookshelves. I'm seriously considering a wallpaper in Dress Gordon (modern) for my own study at home:
https://www.scottishlion.com/gordresmod.html

Of course, being a college student, you probably wouldn't want to bother with the trouble.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## manicturncoat (Oct 4, 2004)

You need a lacrosse stick with tennis ball.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by manicturncoat_
> 
> You need a lacrosse stick with tennis ball.


Preferably a wood and rawhide traditional one like this:









I had one of these MTM for me on a reservation in upstate new york and bring it to practices from time to time just to humiliate people: you know if you're getting stopped by a goalie using a 20 pound stick, you really need to work on your shot. It is certainly an eye catching decoration. The stick makers were thrilled to be making a stick for someone who actually planned to use it instead of just nail it to a wall.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vettriano man_
> 
> _Is that enough for now?_


Perhaps you forgot the whisky hidden in the... opps

Cheers


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

My dorm had two beds, two dressers, two desks, mine with an excessively tricked out computer and obscenely large monitor, and two refrigerators filed with..."soda", and thatâ€™s about it.

[}]


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Decent roommates! My first day at UC Santa Cruz I'm trying to get my old seabag, an english yew longbow, Poster from THE MOUSE THAT ROARED, isfahan rug and suitcase up a flights of stairs. I'm standing there fumbling with my key and a member of the DAILY WORKER stands in my way and thrusts his paper in my face announcing it was mandatory to subscribe. I threw him down the garbage chute.He survived and when the summoned campus police realised he was trespassing and this ex sailor wasn't your ordinairy freshman the incident was forgotten. My assigned roommate, Vincent 'the Hawkman' Hawkins stood there slackjawed in his Tom Jones frilled tux shirt and leather pants. He announced if I saw a tie on the door he was entertaining for the night.I said fine, just use your dad's credit card to pay for my hotel room and taxi. He looked at the longbow and moved out.Next I got one of The Dead Kennedy's ex bandmembers. He lasted long enough before a nearly fatal overdose to invite me to my first midnight showing of the Rocky Horror Picture Show where I met Allison, an adrogenous punker.Next was Francis Xavier Swartz the 3rd , a good austrian catholic kid who looked like Millhouse on the Simpsons. He contributed a huge crucifix that rendered guilty looks over my shoulder. I woke up one morning to Mozart's concerto for Flute and orchestra ( sans orchestra) being played by this beautifull black girl in Francis' bed. Fritz was all redfaced as she covered up and I winked at him taking my leave in a black kimono. I ran into a crying Allison, who's roommates had thrown her out. They were all yuppie pinkgarbed potheads and she was actually a vegetarian. Housing was severly impacted that year, and the allready hostile housing provost said she was last on the list and should just drop out. So I moved Allison and her black trousseau in. The provost came around to inform us all rooms had to double-double up, took one look and sarcastically said we'd have to wait a few days for additional beds. Fritz, exercising his blossoming manhood said " Uh don't bother," Allison squirmed against me like an amoeba, almost took my eye out with her stiffened mohawk and also said "don't bother." It made for an eclectic decor and interesting logistics.


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

Chaps, I have the solution for combining today's technology with the glorious trad: wooden electronics.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

I received two of these for Christmas that I keep in my dorm room.


----------



## Hanseat (Nov 20, 2004)

I think something like one of these model boats would fit in nicely:


















Put them on top of a cabinet or on the window sill- works wonders for a trad atmosphere.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Thomas_
> 
> I received two of these for Christmas that I keep in my dorm room.


Far better are actual old decoy ducks. We have a bunch at my parents huse, my dad lent them to the hardware store for a while for a window display.

Since I don't hunt, putting them in my dorm room would've been disingenuous


----------

